# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Palm Garden Resort Hội An khai trương nhà hàng Nhật Bản

## ongbadia

Nhật Bản luôn được bình chọn là một trong những quốc gia có nền ẩm thực thú vị thu hút đông đảo các tín đồ ẩm thực. Một trong những phong cách đặc trưng là Teppanyaki - nghệ thuật ẩm thực đặc sắc đem lại trải nghiệm chân thực nhất bằng cách nấu và nướng trực tiếp trên bàn gang trước mặt thực khách. *Lần đầu tiên tại Hội An, Palm Garden Resort đã đưa loại hình nghệ thuật ẩm thực Teppanyaki vào phục vụ du khách tại nhà hàng The Wessia*, một trong ba nhà hàng tọa lạc tại khuôn viên xanh mát của khu nghỉ dưỡng.

“Teppan” có nghĩa tấm gang, “Yaki” là cách chế biến trên chảo như nướng, xào, chiên… Bằng cách nấu và nướng áp trên một tấm gang dày có khả năng chịu nhiệt cao, Teppanyaki có thể nướng miếng bít tết liền chỉ trong 1-2 phút. Không chỉ giới thiệu thịt bò Kobe thượng hạng, nhà hàng The Wessia với sức chứa 46 khách còn đem đến các lựa chọn tươi sống, đa dạng khác như tôm hùm Alsaka, tôm càng, sò điệp, cá hồi, thịt gà…Thức ăn được làm chín nhờ nhiệt tỏa ra từ miếng gang được làm nóng, không tiếp xúc với lửa nên vẫn giữ được độ tươi ngon và vitamin, đảm bảo cung cấp dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho cơ thể. 

Thực khách không chỉ chiêm ngưỡng quá trình chuẩn bị vật liệu và chế biến, lắng nghe tiếng lách cách của nĩa và xẻng khi đầu bếp đảo thức ăn, tiếng xèo xèo vui tai, đồng thời tận hưởng hương thơm phát huy đến đỉnh điểm ngay khi thức ăn vừa chín, mà còn có thể cảm nhận lập tức hương vị quyến rũ kích thích bao tử. Bên cạnh thực đơn Teppanyaki, nhà hàng còn có nhiều lựa chọn phong cách ẩm thực khác đặc trưng của Nhật Bản như sushi, sashimi, tempura, món mì Udon…. Đừng quên thưởng thức rượu sake đặc trưng khi nhấm nháp miếng gan ngỗng áp chảo béo ngậy, ngọt ngào đi kèm với mứt táo, cùng các loại rau củ giòn ngọt kèm với sốt đậu, sốt miso, hay sốt mayonnaise.

Bên cạnh đó, những dãy đèn lồng phong cách Nhật kết hợp với đèn cách điệu nón lá, góc tiểu cảnh xinh xắn cùng với những bức tranh thủy mặc gợi lên khung cảnh của “xứ sở hoa anh đào” đem đến cho The Wessia cảm giác ấm cúng, gần gũi trong những buổi hội họp gắn kết tình yêu gia đình, tình cảm bạn bè. 

Ông Nguyễn Thành Sang, Tổng Giám đốc Palm Garden Resort chia sẻ: “Đây là loại hình ẩm thực cao cấp, là một xu hướng hiện đại đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe. Loại hình này không phải quá xa lạ với thực khách vì đã có mặt ở Việt Nam, nhưng đối với Hội An – Quảng Nam thì đây là lần đầu tiên nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản Teppanyaki xuất hiện. Tôi hết sức tự hào vì Palm Garden Resort là đơn vị đầu tiên giới thiệu loại hình nghệ thuật ẩm thực độc đáo này đến với Hội An – Quảng Nam. Điều này thúc đẩy hơn sự phát triển của du lịch Việt Nam nói chung và Hội An – Quảng Nam nói riêng. Đến với Palm Garden Resort, du khách không đơn thuần chỉ là nghỉ ngơi, mà còn là dịp để trải nghiệm tinh hoa nghệ thuật ẩm thực Á – Âu từ các món ăn thuần Việt Nam đến các món đặc trưng Nhật Bản, Italia và quốc tế.”

*Nhà hàng The Wessia phục vụ từ 10h00 đến 22h00 tất cả các ngày trong tuần.* 
..............................
PALM GARDEN RESORT HỘI AN
Lạc Long Quân, biển Cửa Đại, Hội An, Quảng Nam
Điện thoại: 0235 3 927 927
Email: info@pgr.com.vn
www.palmgardenresort.com.vn

----------


## pacifictravel_vidat

https://ileanafilio.com/cong-ty-co-p...oanh-viet-anh/ https://ileanafilio.com/tu-dong-viet...ng-excel-2007/ https://ileanafilio.com/tai-bai-hat-yeu-lai-tu-dau/ https://ileanafilio.com/phan-ky-dau-tu-du-an/ https://ileanafilio.com/su-lua-chon-so-phan-tap-62/ https://ileanafilio.com/cong-ty-co-p...ong-nghe-sctt/ https://ileanafilio.com/karate-co-nguon-goc-tu-dau/ https://ileanafilio.com/tap-doan-co-...-mai-dai-dung/ https://ileanafilio.com/cach-tinh-da...i-san-co-dinh/

----------

